# sorry to be a pain in the backside but! HELP!



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a normal female royal

what offspring would i get if i bred her to a albino royal male?



Thanks in advance, i know you guys get sick of these questions!!

but allt he recessive, hom, blah blah baffle smy head!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

pweeeeez:flrt:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

100% het albino


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Visually they would all be normal, and they would all carry the albino gene.

Normal 100% het albino.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

so how do you get albinos?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> so how do you get albinos?


Because Albino is recessive, Normal will always 'overpower' the albino colour, so you need a snake that has no 'normal' colour genes.
Both parents have to carry the albino gene, if you have one normal het albino and one albino then half the babies will not get any normal genes and so will show the albino colour.

Because your female will give 'normal colour' genes to all of her babies, she can never have an albino hatchling.

I hope that makes sense!

Basically both snakes have to either show or carry albino to have a hope of albino babies.

albino x albino = all albino babies
albino x het albino = each egg has 50% chance of being albino and 50% chance of being normal het albino
het albino x het albino = each egg has 25% chance of being albino 50% chance of being het albino and 25% change of being normal (all the normals are known as 66% hets as you won't know which is a het and which isn't just by looking at them)


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

riiiiiight, okay, so, when i have babies, they inherit the albino gene

so i get a female from that litter breed her to either het albino male or albino male and i will get albino babies!

best explanation ive had thanks!!!! 

how much do 100% het albino babies sell for? Im planning on breeding and want to know in advance!

im not in it justfor money, although it will come in handy, my snakes are all cared for 100%


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Somewhere around £100.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i find morphs very confusing probably coz i dont know much about them lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Punnet squares*

Norm x het het x het het x albino albino x albino 

l_ N___N_  l N a   l N a   l a a  
N l NN NN N l NN Na a l Na aa a l aa aa
a l Na Na a l Na aa a l Na aa a l aa aa

"50% hets" "66% hets" "100% hets"

N Normal gene
a albino gene
Na Normal het albino "same as" for any recessive"
aa albino (visual)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*re: above*

well, that didnt work, did it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Do it in Excel, then PrntScrn and save as a picture, upload to Photobucket and post the IMG file here (easy:lol2


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

or use a fixed width font.....

-|A |a
_______

 B|AB|aB
_______

 b|Ab|ab


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Fixedsys?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

yup :2thumb:


----------

